# Thinking of buying this...



## OhNoeItsMoe (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing my very first automatic dress watch. What I am looking for is a company with good reputation and solid watches. And the watch must be very unique (and I would prefer if it was't copied by any other companies!) and has a style that will not get old. I would like to get your opinions on this watch. As I intend to move up the "watch ladder" in the near future, and purchase more expensive watches, would this watch be "keeper" material? Or should I just save for an Omega/Rolex/IWC/JLC/etc?

Thank you!


----------



## Watchman1992 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm looking to buy this exact watch, I have read nothing but good things about it. As to "keeper material," why not just keep it when you "move up the ladder?"

Here is a good deal on it: Amazon.com: Frederique Constant Men's FC-303MC4P6 Classics Automatic Black Roman Numerals Silver Dial Watch: Frederique Constant: Watches


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

It depends on what you mean by very unique. I used to own an FC-310, which I think is even nicer and more unique (non-standard roman numerals). They also had one without the heartbeat visible. It was a real eye catcher. Everyone loved it. My wife hated that I sold it. I do regret it.


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

i was in the same boat as you when looking into this. I chose to get that watch but with the bracelet for the extra money. I got it about 2 weeks ago and really like it a lot. When it comes to unique ide like to say that when i first got it i felt as though its a bit generic with its simple deign (not a complicated piece or much going on on the dial). However when you look at it up close there's a ton of great detail to it that shows its true elegance. Its a very elegant watch and is made of very nice materials and also so far runs well with +5 secs a day from what ive noticed. When asking my friends about it they all seemed to really like it and all loved the high quality of the watch. Overall its a great watch but honestly may not be as "unique" as you may be looking for since its a very classic face that will never go out of style but isn't complicated with a ton of "unique stuff" (moon phase/chronograph/other fancy wild dial design). If you get it from amazon worst comes to worst you just sent it back anyways.


----------



## jzen (Sep 26, 2009)

Is this model still available? The frederique constant website says NA. Meaning that it is no longer in production?


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I own the watch above. I am also trying to move up the watch ladder and, although you will notice more detractors as your tastes sharpen, it is still a well made and designed watch.

I almost sold it once, had the buyer back out and I couldn't be happier. I love this watch and enjoy wearing it in equal rotation with watches that cost much more and are "nicer."
Moving up the ladder never means you have to abandon what you once took pride in. Love it for what it is and you can't go wrong, they make wonderful watches for the price.


----------



## Sergy (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it safe to buy a watch on Amazon? I would like to get FC Index Moonphase from Amazon, but something is stopping me.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Sergy said:


> Is it safe to buy a watch on Amazon?


You're kidding right?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

BrentYYC said:


> You're kidding right?


I think its a valid question from a new guy.

Amazon should be alright if its sold/fulfilled BY Amazon. Otherwise, it operates similarly to Ebay in that you should do research and buy the seller first, then the product.

Good luck.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Sergy (Sep 24, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> You're kidding right?


BrentYYC, 
I am not kidding. I just came from Europe. Prices for FC watches over there are approximatelly the same as in Canada/US. The watch I want to buy is listed on Amazon for 40% cheaper and the seller is Perfect Timing. That is why I have some concerns. The other watches from my collection I bought from AD.


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

Sergy said:


> Is it safe to buy a watch on Amazon? I would like to get FC Index Moonphase from Amazon, but something is stopping me.


Just make sure it ships from Amazon itself and is not "fulfilled by xxx company".


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

Dear All,

The 'NA'was a programming error.

It stands at the position of the Limited Edition Number. If not limited edition, site was showing NA. This has been corrected.

In principle, all watches on the website should be available.



jzen said:


> Is this model still available? The frederique constant website says NA. Meaning that it is no longer in production?


----------



## LHF1120 (Apr 22, 2012)

OhNoeItsMoe said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing my very first automatic dress watch. What I am looking for is a company with good reputation and solid watches. And the watch must be very unique (and I would prefer if it was't copied by any other companies!) and has a style that will not get old. I would like to get your opinions on this watch. As I intend to move up the "watch ladder" in the near future, and purchase more expensive watches, would this watch be "keeper" material? Or should I just save for an Omega/Rolex/IWC/JLC/etc?
> 
> Thank you!


It's a nice watch. Reminds me of some Breguet's.

Nice watches need not be expensive. I still wear my Orient regularly.


----------



## chuakimsiangjeremy (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting my first FC.. this one..

View attachment 1008072


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Eugeneglen (Jun 21, 2012)

Any taker.


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice collection you have there. Would love to see the photos.


----------

